# Aufputzverteiler mit einer entsprechenden tiefe für den Einbau einer SPS



## Darkghost (12 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand einen 4-reihigen Aufputzverteiler o.Ä. empfehlen, der einen entsprechende Tiefe hat, so dass man dort auch eine SPS einbauen kann?
Leider finde ich nur Aufputzverteiler mit einer Einbautiefe von 9 cm.

Problem ist, dass ich einen 4-reihigen Verteiler für die Garage benötige bei dem ich auch eine SPS einabuen kann und dieser sollte nicht gleich ein Vermögen kosten.

Hat jemand vielleicht das gleiche Problem (gehabt) und oder kennt eine Lösung?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Full Flavor (12 November 2015)

Hallo

wie wäre ein kleiner Kasten neben der Verteilung. Z.B. Von Rittal (Blech) oder Eaton (Plastik).

Gruß
FF


----------



## Inerax (12 November 2015)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand einen 4-reihigen Aufputzverteiler o.Ä. empfehlen, der einen entsprechende Tiefe hat, so dass man dort auch eine SPS einbauen kann?
> Leider finde ich nur Aufputzverteiler mit einer Einbautiefe von 9 cm.
> ...



Nimm doch deine SPSmit in den Baumarkt und schaue dort...


----------



## Darkghost (12 November 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Vorschläge.

@Inerax:
Hab leider noch keine SPS. Würde eine Beckhoff SPS bevorzugen. Wenn möglich eine gebraucht...
Wie tief müsste der Schrank denn mindestens sein?

Kann ich eigentlich jede CX  SPS von Beckhoff mit einer anderen CX SPS von Beckhoff verbinden?
Der Plan ist im Haus eine CX9020 einzubauen und die SPS in der Garage dann mit Ethernet-Kabel zu verbinden.
Bei ebay gibt es meist aber nur CX10XX oder mal eine CX9010 mit N000....

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MasterOhh (12 November 2015)

Eine CX9020 passt bei 9cm gerade so nicht. 10cm ginge mit einer flachen Hutschiene. Der DVI-Stecker könnte da aber evtl. noch ein Problem werden (wenn du ein Display anschließen willst). Die bauen doch ganzschön hoch auf. Wichtig ist, dass über der Steuerung noch ausreichend Platz ist, damit die ihre Wärme los wird.
Die CX9020 kann über Netzwerk mit einer CX9010 oder CX10xx kommunizieren.
Hat das einen Grund warum du eine separate SPS in der Garage brauchst, oder täte es hier auch ein Koppler?


----------



## Darkghost (13 November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Zwischen Garage und HWR bzw. Schaltschrank liegen ca. 40m Kabelweg. 
Kann ich da noch mit einem Koppler arbeiten?

Ich kannte bisher nur KL9050 | Klemmenbusverlängerungs-Kopplerklemme bzw. KL9020 | Klemmenbusverlängerungs-Endklemme.
Die beiden Klemmen kann man nur max. bei 5m Kabellänge einsetzen.

Aber ich glaube, dass mit dem Koppler ist eine gute Idee.
Für den Einsatz mit einer CX9020 brauch ich dann da den BK9050 oder lieber BK9100?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ohm200x (15 November 2015)

Moin,

nachdem du den Thread zur Garagenerweiterung in zwei Teile aufgeteilt hast, auch hier nochmal der Hinweis auf den Spielberg Verteiler.
In deinem Falle wäre das dann der AK 42 Plus: (btw. ich verdiene kein Geld daran und bin auch in keinster Weiße mit denen Verwandt o.Ä.)
https://www.spelsberg.de/produkt/p/ak-42-plus-kleinverteiler/an/73364201/

Drei Reihen (allerdings für 14 Geräte entgegen der üblichen 12) Plus eine separate Ebene für z.B. deinen Buskoppler.
Oder benötigst du 4 Reihen plus Platz?

Zum Busskoppler:
Der BK9000 ist (Bauchvermutung) der erste BK von Beckhoff für Ethernet gewesen. Der BK9050 ist, wie auch bei Beckhoff beschrieben, etwas kostengüstiger aufgebaut. Sonst relativ identisch zum BK9000.
Beide sind für Sternverkabelung vorgesehen. D.h. ein Kabel vom Keller (entweder direkt vom CX9020 oder von einem Switch) geht auf den Koppler und gut.
Der BK9100 dagegen kann auch für Linienverkabelung verwendet werden. Also wenn dein (hypothetisches) Gartenhaus hinter der Garage nochmal einen eigenen BK bekommen sollte könntest du direkt von der Garage aus weiter fahren, anstelle wieder ein Kabel aus dem Keller ziehen zu müssen.

Da hier Ethernet zum Einsatz kommt kannst du zwischen dem BK und dem letzten Switch-Port 100m Strecke überwinden. Für die angestrebten 30m also kein Problem.
Die Klemmenverlängerung (mit bis zu 5m) rührt daher dass man beim BK9050 bis zu 255 klemmen anhängen kann aber wohl kaum jemand eine 3m lange Hutschiene aufbauen wird. Das Teil dient also (meist) der "Im-Schrank" Verlängerung.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## blue0cean (15 November 2015)

Von Beckhoff gibts die Boxen BG1558, BG1559 für eine Reihe, ich hab SPS und Verteilung getrennt. 
Einfach den Kasten über ne normale Verteilung schrauben und fertig.
CX kann direkt bei Beckhoff auch als Privatperson gekauft werden ebay ist teils am Listenpreis für eine Gebrauchte CX ohne Garantie.


----------



## ohm200x (15 November 2015)

Moin,



blue0cean schrieb:


> ...
> CX kann direkt bei Beckhoff auch als Privatperson gekauft werden ebay ist teils am Listenpreis für eine Gebrauchte CX ohne Garantie.



Kann ich bestätigen. Hab in zwei Privatprojekten jeweils nen sehr guten Preis von Beckhoff bekommen. Und auch rein privat unterwegs. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Uwe Schröder (15 November 2015)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist das die Lösung deiner Probleme:
http://www.eaton.de/EatonDE/Produkt...erungen/KompaktsteuerungEC4P/index.htm#tabs-1
(Passt in jede Standartverteilung!)
mfg Uwe


----------



## Mobi (16 November 2015)

Also ich würde Loxone einsetzen. Die sind momentan mit an der Spitze in Sachen Heimautomatisierung. Programmierung ist auch recht einfach. Und alle Komponenten passen wunderbar in die Verteilung.

Loxone hat viel mehr Erweiterungen (Dimmer, 1-Wire, IR, DMX, EnOcean, RS485/Modbus, ...) als es für die EC4P von Eaton jemals geben wird.
Und du kannst auch KNX anbinden, wie bei Wago, Beckhoff und Phoenix.

Und auch wenn es um Visualisierungen für iOS und Android geht, ist Loxone, Eaton vorzuziehen.

Bisher habe ich immer Phoenix ILC's eingesetzt als SPS, aber ich werde auch zu Loxone umsteigen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2015)

Loxone hat sicher Vorteile bei Programmierung und Visu.
In Sachen Hardware find ich Wago, Beckhoff und auch Phönix besser aufgestellt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Mobi (16 November 2015)

Kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Industriell sind die drei eindeutig besser aufgestellt. Aber Gebäudetechnisch ist Loxone bissl besser. Klar Wago und Beckhoff sind auch schon gut aufgestellt, aber ich finde Loxone ist ein wenig besser, auch kann man dann normale Verteiler nehmen.


----------



## blue0cean (16 November 2015)

Hier muss man einfach Praktisch trennen 
Privat spielen -> Luxone
Gewerblich -> Beckhoff WAGO


----------



## ohm200x (16 November 2015)

Moin,

Loxone ist aus meiner Sicht "die SPS" für die (private) Gebäudeautomatisierung und hat folgende Vorteile:
* passt in den regulären Verteiler, ist im größeren Umfang eher zweitrangig, weil da meist größere Verteiler zum Einsatz kommen unter denen dann auch ne SPS verschwinden kann.
* ist sehr einfach zu parametrieren (programmiert wird das erst wenn es ans eingemachte geht)
* Visualisierung für Phone/Tablett ist automagisch dabei

Mein Kumpel aus dem Studium (von Informatik nach Mechatronik gewechselt) hat ohne fremde Hilfe sein Haus damit automatisiert.
Server, >5 Extensions, DMX für NV-LEDs, oneWire Temperaturfühler, ... . Mit einer SPS wäre das in 100 kalten Wintern bei ihm nichts geworden.

Wer tagtäglich SPSen programmiert, bekommt das natürlich auch so hin.

Was mich an Loxone (derzeit noch) stört und warum ich für meine Schwiegereltern wieder eine Beckhoff genommen habe.
Der Server und auch die Extensions habe immer eine gewissen Anzahl Analog Ein-/Ausgänge welche ich nicht brauchte. Es hängt also ggf. ungenutzte Technik im Schrank. Bei Wago / Beckhoff hingegen kaufe ich nur die Klemmen, die ich brauche. Kann man aber wie ich mitbekommen habe auch als digitale IOs umkonfigurieren.
Loxone kann kein SMI (Rollladen via Bus)

Bei Wago vermisste ich (2009/2010) die Dimmerklemmen. Ist allerdings im Zuge von Umstellung auf LED ein rückläufiges Thema bei mir, weil (Hochvolt)LEDs ja leider noch schwer dimmbar sind.
Was mir derzeit bei Beckhoff fehlt: oneWire-Support

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Mobi (16 November 2015)

Stimme in allen Punkten voll und ganz zu.

*ACK*


----------



## Darkghost (18 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen guten Beiträge.
Ich habe bei den Kleinanzeigen einen Rittal Schrank mit einer Tiefe von 21cm gefunden und bin denke ich jetzt damit gut aufgestellt.

Vielen Dank auch noch mal an die Erklärung bzgl. Vernetzung der SPS.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

